# La Pula



## Laos

Ciao a tutti

un quesito sulla diffusione di questo termine.

Secondo voi, "Pula", è diffuso in tutta Italia come termine gergale per riferirsi alla polizia?

Poi in che modo connota colui/colei che se ne serve?
Se ne servono solo i giovani? O anche gli adulti?

Grazie mille  ebuona serata a tutti


----------



## Stiannu

Qui a Torino è usato, ma quasi soltanto tra i giovani. Denota un certo disprezzo o comunque una minima derisione dei... _pulotti_ (poliziotti).


----------



## Laos

Ciao Stiannu
grazie per la risposta

Quindi mi confermi che un adulto non lo direbbe?
Lo dovrei mettere in bocca a un personaggio di una cinquantina di anni... ma mi sembra esagerato...

Grazie mille
Ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

Vedendo che sei di Roma ti risponderei che se lo conosci tu, lo dovrebbero conoscere più o meno tutti gli italiani, visto che pensavo fosse un termine piuttosto dialettale (Torino appunto). E anche usato dai giovani (come "sbirri", spregiativo). "Guardie" invece a Torino non viene usato.

In che contesto lo devi inserire?
Chi parle, un illustre medico a un congresso o un boss ai suoi complici??


----------



## Laos

No no, parla un coattone, cioè non proprio coatto ma è un personaggio sguaiato, sboccato, dice parecchie cose volgari... però è adulto e *pula *mi sa che è troppo giovanile... comunque forse alla fine metto *sbirri*, anche se avrei bisogno di qualcosa di più particolare, ma non troppo giovanile. Sì forse sbirri è perfetto.

Grazie mille


----------



## la italianilla

Boh io lo conoscevo...però in effetti mi pare più diffuso sbirro, anche se forse sta già passando di moda, almeno io non è che lo usi più di tanto...alla fine lo sento più nei film. Ciao!


----------



## Stiannu

_Sbirri_ è certamente più diffuso e stona di meno in bocca ad un adulto. Nella mia percezione, non mi sembra che stia passando di moda, ma può darsi che io non sia molto aggiornato... _Sbirranza_ è il sostantivo derivato, ma non so se sia usato in tutta Italia - e comunque torna ad essere un po' troppo giovanile (da giovani del centro sociale che manifestano, tipo )

_Madama_, se non sbaglio, è un termine da gergo malavitoso. Un po' desueto e "romantico", ma proprio per questo magari non stonerebbe in bocca a un cinquantenne. L'ho sentito usare qualche volta dai giovani (_Cisti madama!_), ma piuttosto raramente e in modo ironico.


----------



## Laos

Grazie  a tutti!

Mi sa che ripiegherò su sbirri, pula mi sembra di capire che è troppo giovanile. Madama è bello ma mi sembra troppo per un personaggio come quello in questione, non so...
Grazie ancora
e buona giornata!


----------



## bubu7

Per il GRADIT _pula_ è usato prevalentemente nell’Italia settentrionale. È attestato in italiano dal 1961 ed è l’abbreviazione di _pulizia_, variante popolare di _polizia_.


----------



## Salegrosso

Da Verona e da Trieste confermo in pieno tutto quanto detto da Stiannu per Torino, incluse le diverse sfumature (da adulto, da giovane, da centro sociale ecc.).
Quindi effettivamente credo che nell'Italia del Nord ci sia una diffusione omogenea su questi termini.

Forse anche al Centro e al Sud?


----------



## rawbee

bubu7 said:


> Per il GRADIT _pula_ è usato prevalentemente nell’Italia settentrionale. È attestato in italiano dal 1961 ed è l’abbreviazione di _pulizia_, variante popolare di _polizia_.



Confermo. A me risulta che fosse un termine gergale della malavita milanese già diversi decenni fa.


----------



## Nokta Ombro

A Brescia c'è la variante in O "pola", ma è esclusivo del gergo giovanile.
Vai di "sbirri"


----------



## SandroIlSardo

Io ho sentito appellare la Polizia di Stato in diversi modi dispregiativi e non:

Pula / Pulotti
Sbirri o Sbirraglia
La Madama
I Puffi (credo dal colore dell'auto di servizio)
Guardie o La Fedelissima (riferito ai Carabinieri)


----------



## Kraus

Curiosità: quali di questi modi di chiamarli sono effettivamente spregiativi, e quali altri sono semplicemente colloquiali o affettuosi (e quali ancora possono essere tutte e tre le cose)?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Kraus:
"Affettuosi" direi nessuno. 
A mio avviso:_

- Pula_ per Polizia (e _Caramba _per i Carabinieri) sono semplicemente abbreviazioni scherzose, molto usate colloquialmente (non solo da gente giovane, visto che certamente si usavano già trent'anni fa e i ragazzi di allora oggi sono uomini più o meno di mezz'età che spesso usano ancora quei termini). _

- Puffi_ direi che è più derisorio, ma non l'ho sentito usare spesso.

_- Sbirri _è, tra gli appellativi elencati, quello che mi suona più denigratorio; sicuramente non amichevole.

- _Guardie_ è generico (usato per riferirsi a Carabinieri, Polizia, forse anche Vigili), soprattutto nell'area romana. Credo che possa valere come _Sbirri_, o viceversa essere scherzoso, a seconda del contesto (chiedo conferma di ciò a chi è della zona).

- _Madama_ è/era usato esclusivamente nel gergo della malavita, non in quello comune; sicuramente, considerando l'ambito, la connotazione non poteva essere positiva, ma nemmeno troppo negativa, perché quando i malavitosi vogliono effettivamente denigrare le Forze dell'Ordine le si chiamano con altri termini, pesantemente offensivi, come _porci, maiali, ecc.  _

- su _La Fedelissima_ non mi esprimo perché è appellativo che non ho mai sentito utilizzare.

P.S.: Ho visto ora che esiste un thred simile: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1280987&langid=14


----------



## giginho

Ciao Connie!

Devo "dissentire" (molto tra virgolette) con te su alcuni termini:

A Torino "Madama" è usato molto molto spesso per indicare la polizia non solo nel gergo della mala ma anche in contesti fortemente colloquiali....per esempio se io guidassi e parlassi al cellulare contemporaneamente con un mio amico in auto e si palesassero le auto della polizia, il mio suddetto amico torinese si produrrebbe nell'urlo: "Cisti! La Madama!!"

Le Guardie da noi sono i vigili urbani, in dialetto noti come le Guardie Civiche.

I Puffi sono la polizia.

Alcune volte, per scherzo, ho sentito anche dire : "la sbirranza" per indicare una non meglio precisata forza dell'ordine, ma non credo che sia universale.

Ciao!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Gigi!

Infatti  in capo alla lista ho scritto "a mio avviso" perché quando si tratta di  termini gergali le cose possono cambiare anche sensibilmente da zona a zona! 


giginho said:


> A Torino "Madama" è usato molto molto spesso per indicare la polizia non solo nel gergo della mala ma anche in contesti fortemente colloquiali....E pensare che lo sapevo pure! Ma me ne ero completamente dimenticata!
> 
> per esempio se io guidassi e parlassi al cellulare contemporaneamente con un mio amico in auto e si palesassero le auto della polizia, il mio suddetto amico torinese si produrrebbe nell'urlo: "Cisti! La Madama!!"  Questa mi ha fatto piegare dalle risate!
> 
> Le Guardie da noi sono i vigili urbani, in dialetto noti come le Guardie Civiche. Non sapevo che Guardie si usasse anche in Piemonte! E' un termine dal sapore antico, che mi ricorda i "gendarmi" di Pinocchio!
> 
> I Puffi sono la polizia. Sì, per il colore dell'auto, come si spiegava sopra. Ma in che senso è usato? Denigratorio/derisorio/scherzoso/neutro?
> 
> Alcune volte, per scherzo, ho sentito anche dire : "la sbirranza" per indicare una non meglio precisata forza dell'ordine, ma non credo che sia universale. Mi piace questo termine! E' la prima volta che lo sento, ma lo trovo efficace a livello gergale.


----------



## giginho

I puffi è sicuramente un termine denigratorio / offensivo che non userei mai di fronte ad un agente di PS se ci tengo alle terga 

Il modo di dire guardie civiche, infatti, a questo link si trova che:



> all’epoca della Rivoluzione francese (1791) la città di Torino ebbe il suo Corpo delle Guardie Civiche.
> 
> Con il raggiungimento dell’unità d’Italia e l’estensione dello Statuto Albertino e degli ordinamenti sabaudi a tutto il territorio nazionale, Torino si trovò privilegiata nell’organizzazione e nell’espletamento dei servizi di polizia, la cui sovrintendenza venne affidata al Vicario. Le Guardie Civiche costituirono quindi, un vero e proprio Corpo di polizia civile e questa denominazione resta viva nel dialetto piemontese che definisce il vigile urbano “civich”.



Per cui dici benissimo tu, Connie, quando dici che il termine guardia è di origine e sapore antico!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie per la tua pronta e completa risposta!


----------



## longplay

Mi sembra di non aver trovato nei post precedenti  "piedipiatti" : sarà "vecchio", ma comunque è 'certificato' dal Devoto-Oli e ha senso chiaramente spregiativo.
Poi ci sarebbe "celerini", cioè quelli appartenenti al "reparto celere", ma è un termine che i giovanissimi forse non usano.


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Mi sembra di non aver trovato nei post precedenti  "piedipiatti" : sarà "vecchio", ma comunque è 'certificato' dal Devoto-Oli e ha senso chiaramente spregiativo.
> Poi ci sarebbe "celerini", cioè quelli appartenenti al "reparto celere", ma è un termine che i giovanissimi forse non usano.



E qui ti correggo, LP! Ci sono addirittura cori di varie curve di calcio che citano i celerini, per cui annoveriamo anche i celerini, anche se è un nome derivato direttamente dal nome del reparto cui appartengono i poliziotti!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Quel reparto della Polizia ora non si chiama più Celere, ma Mobile (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reparti_mobili_della_Polizia_di_Stato). E' rimasto il soprannome di "celerini" per i suoi componenti; però non la considererei parola gergale alla stregua di "Pula" o delle altre citate sopra.
"Piedipiatti" è una parola che ho sempre e solo sentito usare nel doppiaggio dei film stranieri, ma non ho mai sentito usare da nessuno nella realtà.


----------



## longplay

Ti ringrazio, lo sapevo. La "Mobile" una volta era in realtà "omicidi - anticrimine" e non si capiva perché si chiamasse "mobile". Poi c'era chi urlava "la politica!!"
riferendosi ai poliziotti della"squadra politica". Sono contento della smentita di giginho. Secondo me mancano alcuni termini strettamente "malavitosi", ma
mi fermo. Aggiungo comunque "carruba" per i carabinieri (romanesco o diffuso?).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Segnalo "Puffi neri" per i Carabinieri e "Puffi gialli" per i Finanzieri. Questi ultimi ho visto sul Treccani che sono detti anche "Canarini" (vedi voce #4), ma è un appellativo che personalmente non ho mai sentito.


----------



## Bayriz

Pula potrebbe  derivare dal francese Poulet [pulé] pollo usato spesso al plurale poulets, polli. Poulets in francese ha un'origine certa. Nel 1871 la prefettura di Polizia di Parigi (creata da Napoleone) si trasferì in un vecchio mercato avicunicolo. Da quel periodo i poliziotti venivano chiamati poulets (polli).
La versione francese del film americano Fuzz (1972) aveva per titolo Les Poulets, in Italia, E tutto in biglietti di piccolo taglio.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Bayriz e benvenuto!
Grazie per il tuo interessante contributo!
L'etimologia riportata dal Treccani è comunque questa: poiché in certe zone d'Italia la parola _polizia_ è popolarmente pronunciata con la U per influsso dei dialetti locali (_pulizia_), la sua abbreviazione è diventata _pula_.


----------



## Bayriz

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Bayriz e benvenuto!
> Grazie per il tuo interessante contributo!
> L'etimologia riportata dal treccani è comunque questa: poiché in certe zone d'Italia la parola _polizia_ è popolarmente pronunciata con la U per influsso dei dialetti locali (_pulizia_), la sua abbreviazione è diventata _pula_.



Connie!
Infatti non ero sicuro. Mi fido della Treccani e delle tue preziosi indicazioni.


----------



## hakdz

longplay said:


> Ti . Aggiungo comunque "carruba" per i carabinieri (romanesco o diffuso?).



"Carruba" o "caramba" (ma anch'io l'ho sentito soprattutto a Roma).

E a proposito, l'uso romano di "le guardie" mi ricorda quello francese di "gendarmes", che in teoria sono militari (direi un analogo dei carabinieri), ma in realtà poi "gendarmes" in francese viene comunemente usato anche per la polizia.
E sono d'accordo che "celerini" è il termine normale per i membri dell'ex-Celere; ma aggiungerei che l'ho spesso sentito usare a proposito di qualunque poliziotto vistosamente armato.
Quanto a "piedipiatti", sono d'accordo, esiste solo nel doppiaggio dall'americano (e secondo me è un caso particolarmente ridicolo).
"Madama' mi sa di termine letterario, non sapevo avesse un'origine malavitosa. Qualcuno potrebbe citare qualche classico? 
Infine, come termine collettivo io prediligo "sbirraglia", già citato nel thread credo, presente in tante canzoni anarchiche (ma ancora usato nei collettivi direi, come un "gioiello di famiglia"). Invece "sbirranza" non l'ho mai sentito.

Dimenticavo: nessuno ha ancora nominato "la Digos", e soprattutto "i digossini"!


----------



## EdenMartin

"Puffi" parrebbe più derisorio che offensivo (ma pur sempre denigratorio). All'elenco potrei aggiungere "caramba" e "carruba", per indicare i carabinieri, e "pulotti" per la polizia di stato. Termini molto in voga al Nord negli anni '70 e '80, oggi meno usati.
Scusate le ripetizioni, nella fretta non avevo considerato il link fornito da Connie. Per farmi perdonare, aggiungerò un altro appellativo curioso, inedito in questo forum: "fratelli Branca", che nel Settentrione indicava i carabinieri. Giocando con il nome di una nota marca di liquori, l'espressione preleva da derivazioni dialettali del tardo latino "branca", come _brancà_, che in meneghino (e non solo) significa "agguantare", "afferrare", quindi arrestare, e ironicamente sottolinea l'uso dei militari di andare in coppia. In uso ancora negli anni '80 in Lombardia e in Veneto (forse anche in altre aree?), negli ambienti della "leggera" e tra i ceti popolari.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, EM.


> aggiungerò un altro appellativo curioso, inedito in questo forum: "fratelli Branca", che nel Settentrione indicava i carabinieri. Giocando con il nome di una nota marca di liquori, l'espressione preleva da derivazioni dialettali del tardo latino "branca", come brancà, che in meneghino (e non solo) significa "agguantare", "afferrare", quindi arrestare, e ironicamente sottolinea l'uso dei militari di andare in coppia.


"Fratelli Branca" non l'avevo mai sentito (forse per questioni anagrafiche o forse perché non ho frequentato abbastanza la malavita locale). Lo trovo molto divertente! Lampante il riferimento al verbo "brancare" / "abbrancare".


----------



## narioco

Scusate se ripropongo la domanda dopo tanti anni, e ancora più specifica ma è possibileimmaginare questa parola negli anni 1960, per esempio? Nei contesti di "malavita"? Grazie tante.


----------



## Starless74

narioco said:


> Scusate se ripropongo la domanda dopo tanti anni, e ancora più specifica ma è possibile immaginare questa parola negli anni 1960, per esempio? Nei contesti di "malavita"? Grazie tante.


La risposta è già in _#9_:


bubu7 said:


> Per il GRADIT _pula_ è usato prevalentemente nell’Italia settentrionale. *È attestato in italiano dal 1961* ed è l’abbreviazione di _pulizia_, variante popolare di _polizia_.


----------

